# WA/OR/BC March Swap meet...



## eisopt (Jan 17, 2019)

Anybody know the NW Swap in March location and date?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2019)

eisopt said:


> Anybody know the NW Swap in March location and date?
> Thanks
> Dave



Dave, If you're talking about the one that is at the Fairgrounds in Puyallup, it's March 16th and 17th. It's part of the "Almost Spring" auto swap meet.   Tim


----------



## eisopt (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey Tim
Thanks much for replying..
Think I will go sat am unless more bikes and parts come in Sunday
Again Thanks
Dave...Bellingham


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 20, 2019)

Saturday is good. Sunday is pretty slow as a lot of vendors leave Sat. night


----------



## eisopt (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks again
Dave


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2019)

The little swap that could...next week...


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 6, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> The little swap that could...next week...



You lucky dogs! Wish I could join you.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2019)

Close your eyes and envision it and


barnyguey said:


> You lucky dogs! Wish I could join you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk




it will be....


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 9, 2019)

almost there...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 13, 2019)

2 days :0  did you know the Lemay auto museum is showing some of their collections and there’s motorcycle swap to boot on top of that the bicycle swap too....WOW......too bad there’s not enough enthusiasm for this show...  it could have been really awesome..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 13, 2019)

Yep ..Redline said it .."Not enough enthusiasm for this show". Tried for 4 years to get it to work but you can only ask ,promote,make cool trophys for a COOL bike show,all at my expense,with the car CLUB that promotes the swap really not working with the bike guys.It really could have worked..but like everything..its all about participation..without it all fails..


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2019)

Your the man...I know you really do a great job.. the bike show has been great.   You rock ...thanks for all the trophies I got. Lol.. still this ones my favorite show...


SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Yep ..Redline said it .."Not enough enthusiasm for this show". Tried for 4 years to get it to work but you can only ask ,promote,make cool trophys for a COOL bike show,all at my expense,with the car CLUB that promotes the swap really not working with the bike guys.It really could have worked..but like everything..its all about participation..without it all fails..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks Redline.. Not doing it this year,will be at as a shopper this time, been spending a lot of time (and bucks) at my other house getting it prepped for selling  early summer..Plus just never heard from the car CLUB guys at all, as they said they wanted to meet about trying to make this work..Never heard from them.. so..Anyway ..


----------



## eisopt (Mar 14, 2019)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Thanks Redline.. Not doing it this year,will be at as a shopper this time, been spending a lot of time (and bucks) at my other house getting it prepped for selling  early summer..Plus just never heard from the car CLUB guys at all, as they said they wanted to meet about trying to make this work..Never heard from them.. so..Anyway ..



Hi All
Anyone know the start time for the Puyallup Bike Swap this weekend?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 14, 2019)

Gates open at 8 am Saturday


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2019)

That’s cool..House first... I figured no bike show this time ...anyhow.. I really wasn’t gonna do it..I broke down and got a space...I really think selling at this one might be bleak but I have have to get out of the house.. I don’t really care just as long as I’m out of the house :0 ;0


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 14, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> That’s cool..House first... I figured no bike show this time ...anyhow.. I really wasn’t gonna do it..I broke down and got a space...I really think selling at this one might be bleak but I have have to get out of the house.. I don’t really care just as long as I’m out of the house :0 ;0



Great! Will see what AWESOME goodies you shall bring!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 14, 2019)

Please , more info.    Where ?  Address ?    Bike Swap Meet You Say ?    How can i get there if i don't know where I 'm goin'?     HELP !!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 14, 2019)

For those who are interested


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 14, 2019)

BRAVO !      Thanks !    Gotta go since it's so close.        I Need PARTS !


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2019)

We’ll see ....bringing this ......see if there might be a few fish biting and some other things I’ll see how much I can pack won’t know till I pack the truck.......lol. :0....I got 1 space so it’s gonna be slightly packed....


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2019)

LeMay Collections at Marymount will be at Almost Spring Swap Meet & Car Show! Will you?
*
Come see us at the Almost Spring Swap Meet & Car Show. We will have a booth!
*
*Location:
Washington State Fair Events Center
110 9th Ave SW Puyallup, WA 98371

For more info stop by our booth and say hi 
and check out our 1935 Chevy Roaster

Contact:*
Almostspringsm@outlook.com
(360) 863-2877
gertieas.com​


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 12, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> LeMay Collections at Marymount will be at Almost Spring Swap Meet & Car Show! Will you?
> *
> Come see us at the Almost Spring Swap Meet & Car Show. We will have a booth!
> *
> ...



Is this going this year?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 12, 2020)

The car/bike Swap is ....but I don’t think the lemay cars show but I don’t have the flyer yet....selling a whizzer this year....


Rustngrease said:


> Is this going this year?


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 12, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> The car/bike Swap is ....but I don’t think the lemay cars show but I don’t have the flyer yet....selling a whizzer this year....



Keep me the the loop would love to go, have a pile of goods to bring and a list of goods I'm looking for


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh ya. Will do...Should be interesting now this is the only Washington swap...


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 13, 2020)

WHEN is this ?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 13, 2020)

Soon... OB1.knobe....... soon....it really could be awesome. In the beginning...they were renting a huge covered heated area for just bike swaps.. oh ...no...no one wanted to participate so the shut it down.. we could ride inside and do what we Do but no more .... unless there  is a huge participation ..I  doubt it though.  Wish it was like that again but it will be in the main area with the antiques section separated though.


CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> WHEN is this ?


----------

